# USB 2.0 Easy TV Box Driver



## Barry Waldner (Mar 2, 2008)

I have a TV2008 Model Easy TV BOX, that lets me connect A TV/VCR/DVD to my computer. I do not have the installation CD, but Windows installed it's own driver, however every time i try to use the device the program freezes. Programs I have tried to capture to are Windows Movie Maker and Nero Vision Both hung up the computer when i selected this device. I'm thinking it's because of a driver issue. Does anyone know where to get a driver for this device?


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

Barry Waldner said:


> I have a TV2008 Model Easy TV BOX, that lets me connect A TV/VCR/DVD to my computer. I do not have the installation CD, but Windows installed it's own driver, however every time i try to use the device the program freezes. Programs I have tried to capture to are Windows Movie Maker and Nero Vision Both hung up the computer when i selected this device. I'm thinking it's because of a driver issue. Does anyone know where to get a driver for this device?



This your device: (?)










IF it is? Then this is the download page for the device:

http://www.tommade.com/download.asp

HTH

Bill


----------



## Barry Waldner (Mar 2, 2008)

yes. that is the device i have. I will download and check. Many thanks.


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

Barry Waldner said:


> yes. that is the device i have. I will download and check. Many thanks.


You are most welcome.

You might want to bookmark that site, and save a copy of the drivers to a more permanent media, i.e. CD. For those times when it all goes "south"? :grin: (been there, done that, don't wanna to do it again!)

Feel free to drop back by if you encounter problems with this device. We'll see what we can do to help. If not in this forum? Then one of the others, here.

Bill


----------



## DarkenBG (May 16, 2008)

Are there drivers for Vista?


----------



## jwgough (Dec 14, 2008)

I cannot find Vista drivers. Anybody else?


----------

